# Seiko Perpetual Calender 8f35



## DavidH

Some pics and jibberish about a recent arrivial










I opened it for to take some pics of the movement but was greeted with a lithium battery and instructions how to reboot the processor if it is powered down for more than three mins. So I didn,t go any further.

Thankfully this came already set to time date and (although not displayed) year, so no unnecessary fiddling about there. The calendar automatically adjusts for odd and even months including February of leap years up to February 28,2100.The accuracy is high as well, with an annual loss/gain of 20 seconds. This is achieved by using a higher frequency oscillator than the usual 32KHz. And is the highest accuracy spec available in the UK market Seiko range. (although this diver is a JAP only model







)

To check the calendar you pull the crown out to it's first click, and push back to it's normal position and within a second it will display the leap year (second hand) and the month and date within the calendar frame. The

leap year indication is that the second hand moves quickly at five-second intervals and stops to indicate the number of years that have passed since the last leap year .When you are finished it all goes back to the correct time. Good to play with when you are bored at work









The battery will last to 2012 which is seven years on and the caseback is indented in the Seiko fashion to indicate this. The EOL indicater means you run it dry without any worries

A familiar Diver package the movement comes in , it is available in a variety if watches ranging from smart and sleek dress watch to the downright rediculous!

Frequency of crystal oscillator 196,608 Hz

Loss/Gain is 20 seconds when used on a wrist approximately 12 hours a day, at normal temperature range

Operational temperature range -10degrees C to +60degrees C Integrated Circuit C-MOS-LSI,1 piece.

Lithium Battery

Driving system Step motor for the time indication and Ultrasonic motor for the calendar indication

WHATâ€™S THIS?

Google for Seiko ultrasonlc motor.

PDF Download is available too for this movement.

http://www.seiko.com.au/pdf/inst_man/SEIKO_8F35.PDF

But the clasp is a disaster! It must be the new guy that desinged this, it consists of eleven s/s pressings and a total of fifteen components . The result is a beautifully engineered and manufactured piece of work that looks and feels stupid when on the watch. Thankfully the clasp off one of Roys deployment buffalos fits perfect.

Result? the perfect watch / bracelet combination


















More pics if anyone is interested


----------



## Stan

Very nice watch and no jibberish detected.


----------



## JoT

Looks nice David

Using Roy's buffalo strap deployment .... very clever









I like the perpetual calender movements ... I had an Alpinist for a while ... pity it was just a bit too small for me.


----------



## jasonm

Great review David,







Im surprised you dont like the casp, it looks like the same one as on the Monster, I really like it


----------



## DavidH

It is just too big! Maybe it is good for a bigger watch but thus one is a little smaller at 38mm dia.

I forgot to say that the dial has applied markers as opposed to simply painted as on my full size Seiko and that this difference seems impossible to photograph









and the second hand doesn't line up









finally, a strange extract from the manual

The case and bracelet touch the skin directly just as underwear. If they are left dirty the edge may be stained







then goes on to mention the rash but we will not go there.


----------



## monstermash

DavidH said:


> It is just too big! Maybe it is good for a bigger watch but thus one is a little smaller at 38mm dia.
> 
> I forgot to say that the dial has applied markers as opposed to simply painted as on my full size Seiko and that this difference seems impossible to photograph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the second hand doesn't line up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally, a strange extract from the manual
> 
> The case and bracelet touch the skin directly just as underwear. If they are left dirty the edge may be stained
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then goes on to mention the rash but we will not go there.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


hi david ,excellent in depth review very classy watch just a tad small for me ,did you take a picture of the mech b.t.w. regards ian


----------



## DavidH

.....not of the internals. All there is to see is the battery. Take this out and dear knows how to set all the dates again. This sort of thing is best left to the children to sort out.


----------



## JonW

What sort of dosh was this one then? and I assume it ticks like a normal quartz each sec...?


----------



## JonW

ooops too late to edit, but I was asking about the tick due to teh stepper motor....


----------



## DavidH

Hello john

Good question

The watch has a normal stepper motor for the timekeeping and the ultrasonic motor is used for to advance the date only. It makes a nice whizzing sound too while it is changing.

They are only available (AFAIK) by bringing them in from an Eastern vendor as they are a JAP only model. Mine came LNIB from a pirvate deal.

Its full name is SBCM023J

and is offered @ 345USD(Ijust checked)

edit

Â£196







Thanks I.


----------



## JonW

Cheers David, shame they didnt make the seconds hand nice n linear... nice bit of kit tho.


----------



## DavidH

And tonight we are all going to set our perpetual calenders to THIS TIME REFERENCE and at the next intervention (six months time) we will see just how far off they are.

Who is in?


----------



## Roger

Yes, these are nice watches...

I have an Alpinist in Titanium...very comfortable...


----------

